# Vets



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

Anyone know of a English speaking vet in Abbeville France. Ta


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This Vet was recommended by a Hymer Club member a few years ago but I don't know if they speak English - Docteur Veterinare, 16 Boulevard Vauban, 80100 Abbeville. Tel:- 03-22-24-21-75
Attachment shows address of Vet.

If you use this Vet, or any other, could you please post details of price paid, opening hours, ease of parking and any other relavent details that might be useful to other Members.


----------



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

*vets*

Sorry took so long to reply but we have had a really great holiday, now have to settle to being at home. We did not get to use the vet suggested, we went to one Clinique Veterinaire De Rue 34 Route du Crotoy-80120 RUE Tel 03 22 25 00 63 very good vet our spaniel is very scared of vets but he was good, and the vet spoke a little english as well which helped. We stayed on a site Les Puits Tournants 6rue du Maris FR 80800 Sailly le Sec, nice site and very handy for vets and for the tunnel to go home. Tel,0033 (0)3 22766556 it is a camping cheque site


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Ronann - thanks for your reply.

Any idea of what you paid at the Vets and opening times?

I'm still updating info on French Vets although no-one seems to know for certain, including Defra, if we will or will not need to visit a French Vet after Jan 1st 2012.


----------



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

Hi, We paid 24Euro but we did have our own tablet and frontline, a very kind man on the site gave it to us we did not know you could take it with you. It was walk in after 2. okay.


----------

